# Sasha



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sasha, she was beautiful. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. She was a truly beautiful girl.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Your Sasha was beautiful. I know how very hard it is when we have to make the decision to set them free. My sweet Allie Bean is already there, she will find Sasha, and take care of her. I do believe we will see them again. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so so sorry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

I am so very sorry about Sasha-I know my Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.

I added Sasha to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...4-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a.html#post5313906


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Sasha.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wishing you comfort and hope during this trying time. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

I know your pain. We had to put down our Maine **** on Friday the 9th as well. He was 16 years old and had been with us since he was a baby. When you lose a loved one like him or Sasha it leaves a big empty hole in your heart.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sasha is a beautiful girl. My heart breaks for you and your family...savor and enjoy the memories.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl...


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Sasha. So many of us have been there and it feels like you will never get through the pain as the first initial days and weeks are very tough but as I was comforted here on this forum it does get much easier.

Thinking about you.


----------



## Steph621143 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow! I truly appreciate all the sympathy. It means so much


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Sasha - may you find comfort in sweet memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sasha was a beautiful girl and will be with you always!


----------



## OrangeBlossom (May 1, 2014)

She was beautiful! I love how happy & content she looks in that picture. Hugs!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the sad loss of your beautiful girl Sasha. I also found the forum after we lost Daisy and the support here was overwhelming. Please feel free to tell us all about your girl and share as many photos as you like of her when and if you feel ready.


----------

